# Sugar



## white_goodman (18 March 2009)

Is this commodity pair high enough in volume? typical spread?

is there anywhere i can find a weekly or daily chart? my gomarkets platform has little to history for commodities...


----------



## Stormin_Norman (18 March 2009)

question times 2 on historical data for commodities and indexes.


----------



## white_goodman (19 March 2009)

Stormin_Norman said:


> question times 2 on historical data for commodities and indexes.




yeh cos it only has the futures for like that month


----------



## iced earth (12 March 2011)

*SUGAR -ICE Futures (US) 11 March 2011:*

As it was mentioned above, divergence between sugar and RSI caused fall in sugar price. it is also has broken the resistance line .




In long term of view we have a uptrend channel and sugar could not  break this channel .


----------



## GumbyLearner (18 March 2011)




----------



## nukz (19 March 2011)

I normally dont take much notice of CNBC but a few months ago when jimmy rogers was on he specificlly talked about sugar and rice and since im a big fan i got in... Did quite well long on both i closed everything on news of quake but got back in on both long the other day cant remember exact price off my head but rough rice @ 11.7 is a total bargain!! 

Sugar is a nice story compated to my attepts at trading usd/yen and nekkei this week.... Those were not so fun lol


----------



## Gringotts Bank (1 June 2017)

This says buy.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1931610/


----------



## MARKETWINNER (16 April 2019)

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-tightens-world-prices-languish-idUSKCN1RK0LF
EU sugar rises as regional market tightens, world prices languish


----------

